
Up from Pain - lelf
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/21/opinion/sunday/charles-blow-up-from-pain.html
======
iandanforth
This is really interesting (if not exactly HN material). The two things I got
from this were 1. That bisexual people might feel somehow worse about not
being straight or gay. I've always assumed that bisexual men would face the
same stigma as gay men and hadn't thought about the gradations therein. 2.
That being attracted to both genders doesn't necessarily mean that you want to
have sex with anyone of that gender. It sounds like a particular kind of
anguish to think you want something repeatedly, not have your body respond as
you think it should, and, on top of that, feel like you're misleading the
people you're with.

